# Lump on leg



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

I noticed today that Priya has a lump on her back leg, on the thigh part. She got her vaccinations 2 weeks ago yesterday. Could it be from that?!? I called the vet and they said, just make sure it doesn't get any bigger..I'm still worried though.


----------



## xultar (Jul 26, 2007)

Is it hard like a lump or a little squishy? If it is hard I'd go to the vet and make sure it isn't something. If it is squishy then I'd watch it and make sure it doesn't grow. 

My pup got a lump in his back near but not spot on an injection site. The lump was full of blood. It took a while to go away cuz it was VERY large. He still has a little lump after about 5 months.


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

It's not squishy but kinda hard, its not attached to anything really though, you can roll it around, its weird. I called the vet, they just said to watch it too. I wonder how long it will take to go down?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Tyson has had the odd strange lump before , He had one on his lip for ages and I was so worried but the vet said just keep an eye on it and it did go in the end.
If you are really worried I would go to the vets just to double check   To put your mind at rest xx


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Princess had a lump that was full of protein it grow some more a year later and i had the vet remove it she has no sighns of it any more.


----------

